# Do Pet Probiotics Have Side Effects?



## marlywi (Sep 26, 2014)

Many pet lovers used probiotics for their dogs,cats,puppies,etc. Can you share your thoughts if pet probiotics have side effects? 

Thank you


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Pic can't answer your question, I use human probiotics. Human ones are regulated, pet ones are not.


----------



## marlywi (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks for your thought! Well appreciated!


----------

